
Startups and The Problem Of Premature Scalaculation - terpua
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/3055/Startups-and-The-Problem-Of-Premature-Scalaculation.aspx
======
icky
All the scaling you need to know at the very beginning:

Shared state is, at best, a necessary evil, and you should always be aware of
how much there is, where it's going, and what it's for.

